# NissanPerformanceMag in Sport compact car mag



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

I just picked up the new copy of Sports Compact Car (September) and On The webside page (page 39) NissanPerformanceMag.com is in the mag. Way to go!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Its good and bad. Good because more 'aware' people means better knowledge, cheaper prices, and more availability.
Bad because we'll get more 'assclowns' (I love that expression) or the 'hype R' pursuasion.

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Good point Seth....but remember, sometimes "bad" publicity is better than no publicity.  assclowns......LOL


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I prefer asshats myself, but clowns work too.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yea no doubt we will have to hand out more of these:









i think its good for us though. lets the word get out to all the other nissan owners who maybe had no clue about the mag. or the forum.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Oh man... nice one Katana. Haven't seen that guy around the net for some time. 

Relevant content --- I too have mixed feelings. It will bring in both good and bad ppl. We've gone through our up and down phases this past year plus... and we'll have more. Overall, I think it will help us grow and bring more *knowledgable* ppl to our site.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

in my post your smartass pics thread someone linked a site that had the original pic...him and his "boy"...def. some todds


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll take swift action against any bad apples that show up. 

I haven't been able to do that in quite a while....


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

why dont you make your custom text about banning...i mean it kinda is but alot of people probably dont understand it


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

"DAAAAYYUUM YO, dat site b tight YO! You gys lik Nisan 'o wut? Were be da Honda shitnit? I needz me a 20hp ixhaust, you guyz gotz n-e? Project 200sx b week, muh SI be mo powerful wit da intake 'n headerS. Peace out bra's"

We need more people like that


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I know you're just playing around and all but even in jest, reading that crap is annoying... 

anyways... I think the wait period before posting was a good idea... people will not likely waste two days to post a stupid ass comment.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

have you noticed that some do though?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Huh?

Have I noticed that the two day wait period does anything? 

Yeah I've noticed a decline in the number of dumbasses signing up... you still get the stupid new guy questions but that's ok. As far as idiots coming in here to start stupid arguments, that's mostly all gone.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *why dont you make your custom text about banning...i mean it kinda is but alot of people probably dont understand it *


Then they might be more careful... shhhh, i'm in stealth mode


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

we need a justice league of the nissan forum.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I don't think we'll ever get rid of the dipshits 100% but getting rid of NvA was a huge step and the waiting period did cut it down even more I have noticed a big decline in the stupid on the site which is always a plus. I think publicity is good there has to be more nissan people out there that just don't know about us or the mag. It's also good for the people that want to get into the enthusiast "scene" but are looking for other cars to purchase and work with especially if they are in an area that is dominated by one type of vehicle i.e. civic, tegs, eclipses, mustangs, whatever it maybe and they want to be different well they have an outlet now nothing wrong with advertising.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Everyone starts at the bottom of the knowledge barrel. As long as they have the right attitudes then I think its fantastic that they are getting involved. Remember folks, its those "assclowns" that drive the whole automotive marketing industry. 2F2F is an example.

They increase the market and thus capitalism gives us more selection and more competition.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

very true about everybody starting at the bottom of knowledge barrel but it's the ones with the wrong attitude that we don't care for.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *yea no doubt we will have to hand out more of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah,
Thats where I got the word from. I always picture that face.

Seth


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*krylonkoopa for king*!

if we have our own justice league, i get to be Zeke the monkey!

actually, i'm pretty new here, and i've noticed too how things have changed with the wait period and the end of NvA... we don't seem to have any more walk-through Honda-heads coming in to bash us anymore... and at least most of the NooB questions are getting more and more intelligent...

favorite disclaimer: "*yes, i searched, but...*"...
that's heartening to see...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

koopa is all about some organized nissan crime. first the mafia..now the justice league. if you leave the nissan mafia you will "get dealt with" haha


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmm, do we drown them with cement shoes, or strapped to a Honda B16A? (preferably with car still attached?) 

i'm definitely going to have to get me a copy of that SCC issue... don't usually buy it because american mags here cost an arm and a leg compared to local (but just as good) car mags... and the local ones only have about 5% ads compared to the 30-40% found in SCC... 

maybe i'll start me a magazine...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i actually like all the ads in the magazines...but i think im the only one. oh and cement shoes


----------

